# Now things are REALLY getting out of control...



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So as I'm looking at the ZK announcement thread and bantering with Andy/Zenom/LOB my wife brings in this package - I won't show the address but it says it's from Gresham, OR. First thought ... a squid. But then I open it and find this letter:










So its from the LOB??? How is that??? And no name but I do recognize that dog (where have I seen that dog? I know I've seen that dog on Puff!!)

Then the cigars










2 beautiful PDR's; RyJ CC; Cuban Stock Reserva (have no idea about that one) and my eyes are seriously so bad that I cant read the small print on the label of the big one but I know I've never seen it before). So who could do this....??

Not over yet though. A very well wrapped, double taped, heavy package.









I warn my wife to remove herself from the room. I'm suspecting C4.... I gently slice through the tape. So far so good. I pause... do I keep going? I unwrap one side of the bubble wrap = OK; then the next side = still OK. Should I stop?? Still no indication of the contents other than it's heavy enough to leave a crater if it goes off.

I risk life and limb and finish the unwrapping to reveal a bottle of golden liquid.










Is it a new kind of bombing liquid? Is it perfume to help remove the smell of squid?? I give it a sniff...Ahhh - solace for the soul. I dont have time to open it as I really am late getting ready for dinner but I think I'll give it a taste later tonight. Maybe its the elixor of youth???

But seriously sir... no name....again...and a bogus addy??? As they say on the NFL pregame show:

"C'mon Man!"


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Think of it as "aiming fluid"! 

Great target. Great hit!

Whoever you are...


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

If I remember correctly, that's Rackir's dog. An excellent addition to the LOB too if I'm correct! Well done sir and the hits just keep on coming don't they Shawn.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Danfish98 said:


> If I remember correctly, that's Rackir's dog. An excellent addition to the LOB too if I'm correct! Well done sir and the hits just keep on coming don't they Shawn.


I thought it was but Rackir doesn't appear on your LOB list in the social group yet so I'll surmise that your ranks are growing? :juggle:


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

LOB's ranks are always growing. Why don't you come join us Shawn?


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing hit You two, Shawn deserves to be smacked around...over...and over..and over again!  Enjoy the sticks brother :tu


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Now hold on guys, don't get ahead of yourself. We recruited the dog, he hasn't informed us yet if Rackir is coming along too. We will let him tell us...


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

+







=









Now Shawn, you diddnt think we were gonna listen when you said not to semnd anything back to you after you hit us did you?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rackir said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the team brother. We will see you in the rubber room.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I thought it was but Rackir doesn't appear on your LOB list in the social group yet so I'll surmise that your ranks are growing? :juggle:


Been hanging with em for a while, just decided to lay low untill the package hit. lane:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Peter did you get your cat back yet?



Very nice hit!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

well Rackir can you help me with whats in the bottle & the last stick I couldnt identify.... or do I need to have my dog ask your dog?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BANANAS!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> well Rackir can you help me with what's in the bottle & the last stick I couldn't identify.... or do I need to have my dog ask your dog?


 The last stick is a Crown David Exquisito Limitado (I think). I believe that both this one and the Cuban Stock Reserva (which is the smoothest, most buttery cigar I've ever had) are actually rolled out of the same factory. I rarely see them online, but my local B&M always has a solid supply of them on hand.

As for the bottle, it should be a single pot Irish Whiskey, if you like it I'll let you know whose it is . :thumb:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Now hold on guys, don't get ahead of yourself. We recruited the dog, he hasn't informed us yet if Rackir is coming along too. We will let him tell us...


Crazyface is a she,Ian

female operatives are always the most ruthless,in my experience.

I hope she returns that cat....the last thing the LOB needs is a catnapping felony on our rap sheet.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm..irish whiskey

Tullamore Dew makes a very nice whiskey....I liked it better than Bushmills,personally

don't know if Tullamore Dew does single pot,though

either way,enjoy it,Shawn


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

damn fine sticks and some great booze for a deserving BOTL.

Enjoy those Shawn


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Crazyface is a she,Ian
> 
> female operatives are always the most ruthless,in my experience.
> 
> I hope she returns that cat....the last thing the LOB needs is a catnapping felony on our rap sheet.


Cats fine, turns out she was claiming credit for a cat missing for a completelly different reason.

There were, improprieties. :???: 








Sigh, I don't wanna talk about it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'm beyond words at this point and you guys love pics so lets get straight to the pron: But I'm telling you - the title really, honestly, does say it ALL!!

From my good buddy Swany:



















The pics say it all (2 CC tubos??) yikes.

PS - Rob and Don - going back to Massanutten in mid May. Let's get a day to herf!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Next - Mr. JohnPaul, who doesn't want to get bombed :boohoo: but he goes and sends me this:










AND pretends it's from his cats :lie: Thank you JohnPaul & I think you have a little something coming back at ya


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

So... How is your wife dealing with your new cigar room Shawn? Because I know with all these packages you have to be expanding from more than just a cigar corner or area...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice hits. The generosity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now Andy (Zenom) decides to get in the act - shouldn't you LOB be bombing squids and such (I'm not a squid - I'm a llama & a very old one at that!)










Hey you won't get in trouble for not having the official LOB logo on that letter will ya???










Another Shark!! OMG!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The LOB logo is in the bottom right of the cloud photo Shawn... Oh shit! Have you been bombed blind!?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

And finally for today: Max the Bunny... aren't bunnies supposed to be cute and cuddly. What bunny would do something like this!!!



















Yes I love Fuentes - love them, love them, love them, but James - seriously - don't you think you went a little overboard on this. I mean, do they make ANY OTHER Fuente maddies (and the Casa Fuente - Oh MY) ?????

OK Guys - no way I can repay you all. 
You've blown me up :target:
You've beaten me up :boxing:
You've kicked me down :kicknuts:
You've whupped my ass :spank:
You've crippled me :crutch:
You've embarased me

Now.... let me :rip:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Wish I had more Fuente's to send ya. Those pictures I posted arrived on Saturday, and I had already sent that package out last week  So I was smiling during our little bantering this weekend about the bet, because I knew you were already receiving a bomb


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like we can officialy state that October was bomb the hell out of Shawn month.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

zenom said:


> Wish I had more Fuente's to send ya. Those pictures I posted arrived on Saturday, and I had already sent that package out last week  So I was smiling during our little bantering this weekend about the bet, because I knew you were already receiving a bomb


And to think Andy you were this [ ] close to being a llama... but you're in good hands with Pete and Ian !


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Word! Shawn, let the record show... everyone around here thinks the world of ya!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like we can officialy state that October was bomb the hell out of Shawn month.


You know what the best part of that post is?? In a little over 5 hours OCTOBER WILL BE OVER!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

What if they were just postmarked by the end of today?


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> And to think Andy you were this [ ] close to being a llama... but you're in good hands with Pete and Ian !


this [ ] close only counts when nubbing a cigar


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> What if they were just postmarked by the end of today?


Oy Vei :kev: (yeah I know the spelling is incorrect but you get the idea and if nothing else it certainly proves I'M NOT the Secret Agent Squid!)


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Next - Mr. JohnPaul, who doesn't want to get bombed :boohoo: but he goes and sends me this:
> 
> AND pretends it's from his cats :lie: Thank you JohnPaul & I think you have a little something coming back at ya


I have no idea what you are talking about. I don't see my name on that note?


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

We're going to kill Shawn with excitement if these bombings keep going. Heart attack via Puff bomb..... sounds like a hell of a way to go to me. Enjoy all the great smokes Shawn, you know you deserve them.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to see you finally admit defeat Shawn, though somehow I doubt that you really meant it...

Nice hits brothers!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

And they just keep on rolling! Damn fine hits brothers, some really jaw dropping smokes landing on one hell of a BOTL.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh NO - not defeat, but these extra bombs do keep causing adjustments in my planning, plotting, calculating, etc


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad they made it my friend. I was waiting for some of those to come in before I bombed ya. 

AND DONT THINK YOU CAN SEND ME ONE BACK AT THAT RETURN ADDY, I have just finished my last graded test here in VA and will be headed to FL thos weekend. If you want revenge, it will have to wait. 

Muwahahhahahaha, seriously though, you definatly deserve every cigar this month. Keep up the great work and we'll be herfin again soon.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Swany said:


> Glad they made it my friend. I was waiting for some of those to come in before I bombed ya.
> 
> AND DONT THINK YOU CAN SEND ME ONE BACK AT THAT RETURN ADDY, I have just finished my last graded test here in VA and will be headed to FL thos weekend. If you want revenge, it will have to wait.
> 
> Muwahahhahahaha, seriously though, you definatly deserve every cigar this month. Keep up the great work and we'll be herfin again soon.


Well if you are coming to FL then you need to stop by - 2 spare BR's & plenty of B&M's plus a well stocked mini fridge & humi!!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

THats also the Don Carlos Lancero you can only get at Casa Fuente ( AFAIK... could be wrong)



Oldmso54 said:


> And finally for today: Max the Bunny... aren't bunnies supposed to be cute and cuddly. What bunny would do something like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a note from me: I started this thread with the bomb from Peter (Rackir). Then 2 days later I got 4 MORE packages. Not knowing WTF was going on, whether it was still part of the squid bombing or WHAT?? - I continued posting bombs from:

Rob (Swany)
John (JohnPaul)
Andy (Zenom)
James (MaxTheBunny)

all in this thread. In retrospect I really owed it to these guys to post individual threads because if you look at each of these hits - You'll see WHY!!

NOW - this also PROVES that I've been bombed into senselessness, so for what little sanity (and room) I have left = I thank you all and hope that enough is enough - time to find some noobs to beat up on - LOL:yield:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

I am most DEFINITELY NOT A SQUID. HOW DARE YOU GROUP ME WITH THOSE BONELESS FISH!


----------



## Rackir (Jul 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just a note from me: I started this thread with the bomb from Peter (Rackir). Then 2 days later I got 4 MORE packages. Not knowing WTF was going on, whether it was still part of the squid bombing or WHAT?? - I continued posting bombs from:
> 
> Rob (Swany)
> John (JohnPaul)
> ...


I think the really funny part is that it was pretty much unplanned (at least as far as I know), it seems there was just an October "bomb Shawn" zietgiest going around.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow!!! I am pretty much speechless seeing all of this damage that you guys are causing to our friend's home & family...LOVE IT!!!

Nice BOMBS!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just a note from me: I started this thread with the bomb from Peter (Rackir). Then 2 days later I got 4 MORE packages. Not knowing WTF was going on, whether it was still part of the squid bombing or WHAT?? - I continued posting bombs from:
> 
> Rob (Swany)
> John (JohnPaul)
> ...


There you go accusing me again. My guess is just some random cat took offence to Jake thinking a cat was not worthy of an avatar.

Oh and what the Bunny said too. LMAO how dare you group me in with slimy squids. Cats like Maguro not Ika!


----------

